
I Was a Cybercrook for the FBI (2007) - bukubb
http://archive.wired.com/politics/onlinerights/news/2007/01/72515?currentPage=all
======
bukubb
Link to the complete story since some links are broken
[http://rc.vc/files/docs/FBI_Cybercrook.pdf](http://rc.vc/files/docs/FBI_Cybercrook.pdf)

------
gatesphere
Part 2:
[http://archive.wired.com/politics/onlinerights/news/2007/01/...](http://archive.wired.com/politics/onlinerights/news/2007/01/72581)

Part 3:
[http://archive.wired.com/science/discoveries/news/2007/02/72...](http://archive.wired.com/science/discoveries/news/2007/02/72585)

------
andrewray
Remove the ?currentPage=all from the URL to get the non-broken version of the
link.

------
jzd
Also known as "a snitch"

